# Meet Archer



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So I finally got a livestock guardian dog. I was raised with them but haven’t had one in a long while. This guy is almost 8 months old, he’s a mix of Komondor and Great Pyrenees. You can tell he’s lived in a barn and in the field his whole life, so we’ll need to get him a little used to things like car rides, leashes, and vet visits and such. Right now, we’re working on leash only until he graduates to long lead and eventually free to do his job. He’s easy to correct and seems really smart and good with all the animals. I know it’ll be a long road but he comes from a long line of great workers, so I have high hopes.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh he's so adorable and fluffy!! Sounds like he will make an amazing guard dog once he's older. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes a cutey!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, he's cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe! He’s adorable! Great Pyrenees are the best!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

He looks like a really nice dog!! So cute! 😍 
I am glad he is good with all the animals! I love the picture with the turkeys!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope he’ll be a good dog. I’ve already learned he’s super smart and has a stubborn streak. We went 50 rounds at least on him chewing on the leash and me trying to correct him for it. However, other things he has learned to do exactly as I’ve asked really quickly. He freaked out when I put him in his kennel, after only a few times of asking him to be calm and respect the open door doesn’t mean come out, he got it and is super good about it and now calm and relaxed in his kennel. I’ll have to figure this guy out. He’s going to make me work for it. 

Here he is in his kennel in the barn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! What a cute face!
I am sure Archer will catch on very quickly! This was his first day, and if he did well for most things, he will do well for the other things too.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope so. I know it’ll take a few weeks to see his real personality come out when he realizes this is home now. 

I let him and Benji play in the fenced garden area and today I found out Archer is quite mischievous. I have this little folding pedestal chair that my husband had in the military that I keep in the greenhouse. I took it out to sit. Got distracted by my phone buzzing. Then went to sit and never hit the chair. Once I plopped on the ground, I looked up and saw Archer trotting around with the chair in his mouth.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ooops! Sounds like he is quite the character! I hope you didn’t get hurt but got a laugh!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh goodness, he's adorable!!! We know what mischievous LGD's are like. Even chair stealing ones. We learned quickly with ours that fabric folding chairs could not be left out unsupervised. 😄


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It was so muddy it was a little jarring but not painful. 

And I guess I have now learned that lesson the hindend meets dirt way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh yes, apparently chairs are the best in a dog's mind. You should see our camping chairs....all the corners are chewed/shredded. 🙄🤣

Chew warning: Watch your shoe laces, not the shoe its self, just the laces. Guess those taste good too, especially the plastic ends. Pretty much we have had to buy new laces for all our shoes. 🙄😆


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes adorable. We are having to prepare to decide what kind of farm dog we will get soon. Our dogs are all older and slowing down considerably. I haven't had a pup since bring home the Danes. They will be 8 in January. 
Sounds like you have a good one there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

happybleats said:


> Hes adorable. We are having to prepare to decide what kind of farm dog we will get soon. Our dogs are all older and slowing down considerably. I haven't had a pup since bring home the Danes. They will be 8 in January.
> Sounds like you have a good one there.


They are 8? I remember when you posted the puppy pictures. Can't believe it has been that long!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..they will be 8 in January : (. The are grey faced now


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, I am a sucker for old grey faced dogs. I have 17 year old rat terrier who is mostly blind and deaf and he is super spoiled now. I also have an amazing farm dog in my mutt Benji (he’s part Dane). Benji and this new LGD pup get along wonderfully. Though my farm dog can run circles around my guardian dog. I didn’t realize how much energy Benji had until we got Archer. Benji wears him out during their play sessions. Benji is two and Archer is almost eight months old. I’ve forgotten how chill LGDs are and how much of their day is spent lounging, with bursts of energy if/when there’s a threat. 

All the animals put themselves up because of pouring rain yesterday, so I took the dogs on the porch to hang out for a bit. Here’s Benji trying so hard to teach the new guy how to play with some fun toys. Archer is trying. He just doesn’t fully understand the game. Lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The amazing Benji. I wonder what he is thinking his role is. And how that will change.
They are both beautiful.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sounds like you're going to have some good Archer stories to share!
Belle stole everything when she was a pup. She usually didn't chew things up, she would just cart them off. Tomatoes from the garden, scissors, buckets, the kids' toys and sippy cups. One time, I had some seeds planted in those little plastic flats, sitting on the porch. I was working outside and heard the crinkle of plastic. I just hollered, "Belle, drop it!" And turned around to see Belle obediently dropping the seed flat...right off the edge of the porch.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> The amazing Benji. I wonder what he is thinking his role is. And how that will change.
> They are both beautiful.


I think Archer will end up the dominant dog (not aggressive, just in charge someday). I think the Komondor in him will ensure that. Plus, Benji is a born follower. He doesn’t want to be the boss. Right now, they are just buds. And they love to play and Benji helps drain and appropriately channel Archer’s puppy energy. And that makes training so much easier. Plus, if we say, “Come!” Benji comes running and Archer trots behind him, so he’s even helping with training basic commands.



Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Sounds like you're going to have some good Archer stories to share!
> Belle stole everything when she was a pup. She usually didn't chew things up, she would just cart them off. Tomatoes from the garden, scissors, buckets, the kids' toys and sippy cups. One time, I had some seeds planted in those little plastic flats, sitting on the porch. I was working outside and heard the crinkle of plastic. I just hollered, "Belle, drop it!" And turned around to see Belle obediently dropping the seed flat...right off the edge of the porch.


🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You may be surprised by both Archer and Benji. They may both turn out to be a great set of working dogs. In sync and channeling positive behaviour through each other.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I certainly hope so. 

I read his date of birth wrong and he’s a couple months younger than I thought. He’s five months, turning six month old next week. 

He listens better than any LGD I’ve had but he has to think about it first, then he’ll do it. So patience and trust is key with him. I’m sure all that will be tested in about a year when he hits the “terrible teen” stage, but hopefully not too badly. 

The white blob back there is him, just chilling with the goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> So I finally got a livestock guardian dog. I was raised with them but haven’t had one in a long while. This guy is almost 8 months old, he’s a mix of Komondor and Great Pyrenees. You can tell he’s lived in a barn and in the field his whole life, so we’ll need to get him a little used to things like car rides, leashes, and vet visits and such. Right now, we’re working on leash only until he graduates to long lead and eventually free to do his job. He’s easy to correct and seems really smart and good with all the animals. I know it’ll be a long road but he comes from a long line of great workers, so I have high hopes.
> View attachment 214458
> View attachment 214459
> View attachment 214460


Love your Annie’s! Lol that’s what I call all my bourbon red hens. All the dogs here are good with the Annies except for when a certain hen goes up and nips them in the butt. Sounds like he’s a good boy! I think one day a livestock dog is in my future, especially since there just happens to be a reputable breeder in my town. For now, my dad’s Dane, Nova, is a fantastic watch dog. I think maybe after the Danes get older or pass, a real livestock guardian dog is in the future here. Unless…something goes after the goats. So far all I have on the goat trail camera is mice running the fence line. I think livestock dogs are better choices than donkeys for most small farm people. I’ve heard really bad things about some donkeys.😰 They’re really loud, too. I don’t know why so many people keep mentioning getting a guard donkey as though they just take care of themselves. An angry emu might keep predators (and trespassers) away too! 😆 In fact, I might not go in there either!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s funny. One of our bourbon red hens is named Annie.  And we have a few that like to peck the goats most sensitive areas. They peck both dogs all over and even the pup doesn’t seem to mind it much. 

I am learning that Benji is a little bit of a good and bad influence on Archer. Benji really dislikes when the Amish ride by (usually they have a few dogs with them too). He’ll run the fence line and bark. The Amish have told me before that they love it because they train horses for a living and it’s great exposure for the horses. Well, I don’t want Archer doing that. So I’m in a pickle now because Archer wants to back up Benji. I am having to figure this one out as I go. I’ll let you know if I ever do. Lol. 

Archer has been great off leash, though he has the typical LGD obedience (as in not much on the commands but great at responding to a correction involving livestock). He’s been so good with all the animals. I eagerly await the day when I don’t have to be outside with him all day every day. Especially since this is what he does 90% of the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

If you want to test a young LGD pup, throw a squawking, flapping turkey you’ve been chasing over a fence at them. I had three turkey hens make their way over my fence. I got a great burst of cardio I’m not conditioned for and learned my reflexes are slower than I thought, but hey, at least I looked ridiculous while doing it. But Archer and every other animal on the farm, was very interested in what I was doing. He was great as I tossed the birds over one by one. He was excited but never tried to chase or nip, never made a move for them. He’s been a real good boy.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well done, Archer! That's a wonderful sign!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Good boy Archer! I'm sure he'll mature into a great farm/guard dog!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

See you were just looking ridiculous and making a scene as a test for Archer! Am I right?! 🤫😉😉🤭 That's just what awesome LGD trainers do! 😃


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> See you were just looking ridiculous and making a scene as a test for Archer! Am I right?! 🤫🤭 That's just what awesome LGD trainers do!


Lol. Yes, let’s go with this explanation.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sometimes I feel a little sorry for Archer because he’s 6 months old and, though he has us, Benji, and all the animals for company during the day, many of his hours are spent in the company of goats who seem to tolerate him but aren’t great company. But we’ve been having little break through moments. Petunia actually went to hang out with him yesterday when I was cleaning the barn. He loves the goats, wants to be with them, and I am starting to see a glimmer of hope that the feeling might someday be mutual.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe how sweet!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yay! I bet they'll eventually warm up to him and be great buddies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Yay! I bet they'll eventually warm up to him and be great buddies.


I hope so. He’s such a good boy. If he was being an obnoxious puppy, I could understand. But Benji (who is the perpetual obnoxious puppy, in a good way) drains all that energy and then some. Archer just wants to hang out with the goats and will go lie down near where they are and they give him a mean girl look that’s says, “No one invited you,” and saunter away. They’re going to make him work for it. But I think that mutual bond will form. After all, they love Benji and he’s as bouncy and hyper as they come (but thankfully very careful with all the little animals). 

I really lucked out that Archer is either rock solid with livestock (including poultry) naturally or the two previous farms where he was really started him right. Or maybe both.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> I hope so. He’s such a good boy. If he was being an obnoxious puppy, I could understand. But Benji (who is the perpetual obnoxious puppy, in a good way) drains all that energy and then some. Archer just wants to hang out with the goats and will go lie down near where they are and they give him a mean girl look that’s says, “No one invited you,” and saunter away. They’re going to make him work for it. But I think that mutual bond will form. After all, they love Benji and he’s as bouncy and hyper as they come (but thankfully very careful with all the little animals).
> 
> I really lucked out that Archer is either rock solid with livestock (including poultry) naturally or the two previous farms where he was really started him right. Or maybe both.


It sounds like Archer is a great dog! Your goats are already doing better with him than most of mine would. I've noticed goats really don't like strange dogs. Even goats that I've brought in from places that have dogs throw a fit when they first see _my_ dogs.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah, the goats were a little spooked of him for the first day or so, then just wanted nothing to do with him, but they are slowly warming up to the big pup. 

This was last night when I went to the barn and turned on the light. Archer was not a fan of the light and definitely had a case of bed head. Lol. 









I felt a little bad moving him to his kennel for the night after this but he is still young, so I’d rather be safe than sorry. And you can see his kennel is right beside their bed. So he’s still close.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Yeah, the goats were a little spooked of him for the first day or so, then just wanted nothing to do with him, but they are slowly warming up to the big pup.
> 
> This was last night when I went to the barn and turned on the light. Archer was not a fan of the light and definitely had a case of bed head. Lol.
> View attachment 216123
> ...


Awe, that's so sweet! I love his bed head!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

